# April POTM-Vote Here!



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









Great entries this month! Good luck to everyone


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

Geez, Delete my post already! 

They all look good!


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

#1 really captures the fish.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

A Good batch this month,

good luck everyone


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, a nice batch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

I love #1, but I'd like to see it a bit lighter....seems too dark.  Lots of good entries this month!


----------



## electricblue1 (Apr 11, 2008)

*i like..............*

i like ten it seems like the fish is posing and the tail is so colorfull:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I really like the Goldfish in #6. Very, very nice.


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

great pictures all, numbers one, six and seven really stand out


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i really like 6 and 7. i think 6 might have done betetr if the backround wasnt so... tanky?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I love the body language on the goldie, it is almost like "Who? Me? Why no I am not a model, thanks for asking *bats eyelashes*" hehe.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

The goldfish pose is definitely priceless. As a photo, I like the first one... I think it's a rasbora?


----------

